# Collected my ID Category Spouse PRP



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi Guys 

Wanted to share the good news and thank God that I have collected my ID today. I applied on the 28 January 2019. I received the collection message yesterday 06/06/2019. Application had been on the paper preparation stage since 12 February 2019. I also called the call centre on the 31st of May and I was told the application was on the quality assurance stage and should expect it in 2 weeks. I am an accompanying spouse. Glory to God . Keep the faith guys


----------



## Kwanele (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi

May you please share the call centre number.


----------



## Kwanele (Aug 1, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

Kwanele said:


> Hi
> 
> May you please share the call centre number.


Hi @Kwanele 

Please note that the number is 0800601190.


----------



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

Kwanele said:


> Congratulations!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

Shalom33 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Wanted to share the good news and thank God that I have collected my ID today. I applied on the 28 January 2019. I received the collection message yesterday 06/06/2019. Application had been on the paper preparation stage since 12 February 2019. I also called the call centre on the 31st of May and I was told the application was on the quality assurance stage and should expect it in 2 weeks. I am an accompanying spouse. Glory to God . Keep the faith guys


Congratulations, 
hopefully I am going to receive good news soon.
Applied on 29 January as married, the application left the marriage section already, not sure which section is at now, the last update was that ID is at printing, I hope that this is true.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Shalom33 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Wanted to share the good news and thank God that I have collected my ID today. I applied on the 28 January 2019. I received the collection message yesterday 06/06/2019. Application had been on the paper preparation stage since 12 February 2019. I also called the call centre on the 31st of May and I was told the application was on the quality assurance stage and should expect it in 2 weeks. I am an accompanying spouse. Glory to God . Keep the faith guys


Congratss!

How long did it took you to get the 26B PRP ? That's what's usually the longest delay


----------



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

jejemeneka said:


> Congratulations,
> hopefully I am going to receive good news soon.
> Applied on 29 January as married, the application left the marriage section already, not sure which section is at now, the last update was that ID is at printing, I hope that this is true.


Hi @ Jejemeka 

I'm sure yours will be out in the next week or two because it seems we applied during the same period.


----------



## Shalom33 (Jan 25, 2019)

Chimichuri said:


> Congratss!
> 
> How long did it took you to get the 26B PRP ? That's what's usually the longest delay


Hi Chimichuri

Please note that we applied as a family around the 20th of April 2018.

Hubby collected his PRP critical skills first week of August 2018.
The first child was issued on 17 August 2018.
The second one on the 9 of September 2018.
Mine came out on the 25th of January 2019.

So I'm grateful to God because this ID came much earlier than expected.

All the best in your application hope the turnaround time will be shorter


----------

